# Flippinout on antler....again



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have really enjoyed discovering bone and antler recently. I made this slingshot out of bits and pieces lying about my shop from other projects- leftovers that would have gone to waste. The antler fork was too small and irregular to make a complete slingshot, so I attached a wooden handle of osage orange and paduak laminate. I capped off the tips with Osage and micarta, pinned with 1/8" brass rod. The _Signature Flippinout Tear Drop_ palm swells are made from Elk antler on one side and moose antler on the other. The main fork is made from a Southeastern US Whitetail.

I fitted it go in my right hand but it shoots great and feels great in either hand in either direction. It is a truly ambidextrous ergo due to my _Signature Flippinout Tear Drop_ palm swells and curvy shape.

I did not put in grooves for the bands, as it detracted from the overall beauty of the fork. This is the only frame I have been shooting for over a week and has earned a permanent place in my collection. As such, it is not for sale.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Holy Cow! No wonder it's not for sale.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very Nice Slingshot Good Job


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is another beauty. I love your work, you are a true craftsman.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow that is a bit of art, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I love it! -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great. The paduak and orange osage make a beautiful combination. I'm going to have to pick up some of both when I go to Timber next weekend.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic work nathan!


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Wowzers, that's a real artisan piece.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

SPECTACULAR! Nathan


Very nice contrasts


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Woooow! So beautiful!!! Love it!!!

Can i know how do you do for painting them??


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Gomitz said:


> Woooow! So beautiful!!! Love it!!!
> 
> Can i know how do you do for painting them??


I don't paint them at all.


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Woooow! So beautiful!!! Love it!!!
> 
> Can i know how do you do for painting them??


I don't paint them at all.
[/quote]

So even better! Real art work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's beyond craftsmanship and into the realm of fine art.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

AMAZING!!! Nathan you keep outdoing yourself!! I agree your work is artwork and worthy of a spotlight and a pedestal... even though I know you make them to shoot. When I was in college and heavy into pottery, sculpture and art for awhile I saw wood pieces like you make that were not functional for anything sell in excess of a $500 for home decor.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all!! I plan to make a really ugly slingshot soon, a real dog if you know what i mean!?!

*NOT!!*

Thanks for the kind words and stick around to see what is next to come out of the Flippinout shop!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

You have insane skill my friend, I am honored to know you and own one of your fine shooters!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Thanks all!! I plan to make a really ugly slingshot soon, a real dog if you know what i mean!?!


Whoo-hoo! Sign me up!
I gotta tell you, I usually don't like antler slingshots at all but this one is fantastic. The curve of it looks like it's begging to be shot.
Unless you're NoSugarRob, and then it looks like it's begging for something else (halfway through the post...)
Great work!


----------



## geomsling (Jun 15, 2011)

BRAVO!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Looks a perfect ergo


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!

I appreciate that you plan to keep it... it shows your devotion to slingshots even more.

Jörg


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> Thanks all!! I plan to make a really ugly slingshot soon, a real dog if you know what i mean!?!


Whoo-hoo! Sign me up!
I gotta tell you, I usually don't like antler slingshots at all but this one is fantastic. The curve of it looks like it's begging to be shot.
Unless you're NoSugarRob, and then it looks like it's begging for something else (halfway through the post...)
Great work!
[/quote]

i'm begging for nothing.. Nathans stuff deserves all the praise it gets FROM THE VENDORS.... THE CRAFTS MEN....THE COLLECTORS... AND THE GUYS THAT JUST LOOK. 
IT GETS THE PRAISE BECAUSE ITS BLEEDIN AWSOME ............. there, i shouted at you an everything.......... ya big bum hole.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I appreciate that you plan to keep it... it shows your devotion to slingshots even more.
> 
> Jörg


I am a collector and shooter at heart. If I could purchase something like this, I would. But seeing as how I have to make it- it is staying right where it was born. I imagine this goes for most of us slingshot nuts on this forum.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i apologise for shouting and calling you a bum hole


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i apologise for shouting and calling you a bum hole


Then I suppose I apologise for re-visiting the fact that you said you wanted to shag one of Flippinout's other slingshots.
Which is what I was trying to point out with the link. 
Trying to be funny and all.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_Shagging slingshots?! _


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Outstanding,,,,.You have a great imagination!


----------



## adampis (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so beutiful... i'm speechless....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> i apologise for shouting and calling you a bum hole


Then I suppose I apologise for re-visiting the fact that you said you wanted to shag one of Flippinout's other slingshots.
Which is what I was trying to point out with the link. 
Trying to be funny and all.
[/quote]

yer the internet is a wonderous thing, but it doesn't always allow you to be taken it the way you intended... if you know what i mean ? ... we'd of been ok talkin face to face mate. no hard feeling.... i was being silly to, calling u childish names n stuff... i will grow up one day.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i was being silly to, calling u childish names n stuff... i will grow up one day.


What, and ruin it for the rest of us?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> i was being silly to, calling u childish names n stuff... i will grow up one day.


What, and ruin it for the rest of us?
[/quote]








i totally lied about the growing up !


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That has to be one of, if not thee best looking slingshots to grace these pages!! WOW


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice, what kind of tools do you have.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Very nice, what kind of tools do you have.


I use three primary shop tools- bandsaw, belt/disc sander, drill press.

Then lots of hand tools- especially Japanese pull saws, files, rasps, and of course a knife.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

as always, awesome slingshot. your stuff is always top notch and this one is certainly no exception. padauk, osage, sounds like you make bows. ?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

This is beautiful work Nathan, you have taken slingshot making to another level this really is a work of art.

Martin


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A Sling to the state of the art. It's really wonderful. I'd like to have one in my dreams. Bravo!


----------

